# Klitschko-Povetkin/Quigg-Salinas/Cotto-Rodriguez RbR Thread!



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

Pretty pointless me starting this as I will only watch a couple of hours and then record the rest but I'm sure there will be lots of posters staying up who want to post and I enjoy reading them the following day.


----------



## dkos (Jun 2, 2012)

*Wlad-Povetkin/O2 Arena Card RBR!*

Chakhkiev is in the last round of his fight against the very tough Ilie.

O2 card starts on the red button in 15 minutes I believe.


----------



## dkos (Jun 2, 2012)

Combine with the other RBR thread please!


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

Boxnation now

Chakhkiev just ko'd his Italian opponent.

Boring fight but chakhkiev is good to watch.want to see him back at a higher level.


----------



## BUMPY (Jul 26, 2012)

What times is the big boring Ukrainian fighting?


----------



## dkos (Jun 2, 2012)

Oh, and Chak won by stoppage in the last round...


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

I see that there was another started same time.

Can the mods merge them please.


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

BUMPY said:


> What times is the big boring Ukrainian fighting?


Half 8 ring walks which threaten to be long.


----------



## BUMPY (Jul 26, 2012)

One to watch said:


> Half 8 ring walks which threaten to be long.


You are kidding, half 8!?


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

BUMPY said:


> What times is the big boring Ukrainian fighting?





BUMPY said:


> You are kidding, half 8!?


No.

2 fights coming up-
Masternak in euro cruiser and chagaev In heavy v pudar.

Then the main one.moscow is 3 hours time difference.
So they will clash with the early stages of the London card.


----------



## BUMPY (Jul 26, 2012)

One to watch said:


> No.
> 
> 2 fights coming up-
> Masternak in euro cruiser and chagaev In heavy v pudar.
> ...


Oh so Russia are ahead of us. Awesome.


----------



## KO KING95 (Jul 21, 2012)

Checking in. :good


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

Chagaev-pudar currently in action.

Has chagaev got anything left?

Always thought he would be a good test for Tyson fury or maybe delboy.


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

checkin in brethren's.


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

Chagaev drops him early in round 3.

10-8 round and he looks very dominant.


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

order for 02 card?


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

Jim Kelly said:


> order for 02 card?


LIVE on the red button on Sky Sports 2 HD from 6pm

6:00pm - Glenn Foot v John Brennan
6 x 3 mins Welterweight Contest

6:30pm - Ben Ileyemi v Stanislavs Makarenko
4 x 3 mins Cruiserweight Contest

6:50pm - Danny Connor v Tony Owen
10 x 3 mins Southern Area Light-Welterweight title

7:35pm - Wadi Camacho v Tony Conquest
10 x 3 mins Eliminator for British Cruiserweight title

LIVE on Sky Sports 2 HD from 8:30pm

8:40pm - Lee Selby v Ryan Walsh
12 x 3 mins British & Commonwealth Featherweight titles

Followed by - Kevin Mitchell v Marco Lopez
12 x 3 mins Vacant IBF Inter-Continental Lightweight title

Followed by - Scott Quigg v Yoandris Salinas
12 x 3 mins WBA World Super Bantamweight title

Followed by - Anthony Joshua v Emanuele Leo
6 x 3 mins Heavyweight Contest - Anthony Joshua pro debut

Live Float - Luke Campbell v Neil Hepper
6 x 3 mins Lightweight Contest


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

cheers wallet.


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

Wallet said:


> LIVE on the red button on Sky Sports 2 HD from 6pm
> 
> 6:00pm - Glenn Foot v John Brennan
> 6 x 3 mins Welterweight Contest
> ...


Top man.


----------



## lost (Jun 9, 2013)

My brother just came in with an assortment of booze for shots and fired up the jim watt bingo card on his laptop, wants to make a drinking game out of it. Thought I was in this for the long haul tonight, not looking likely now.


----------



## Ashedward (Jun 2, 2012)

Foot just about deserves this


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

Foot given an argument there.

Nasty cut for the other lad Brennan.


----------



## Ashedward (Jun 2, 2012)

39-37 Foot, not the worst 4 rounder I have ever seen


----------



## Ashedward (Jun 2, 2012)

Just having a look at the german card the picture quality seems far better than a domestic boxnation card


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

Switching between the 2 now.

Chagaev looking ordinary now.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

lost said:


> My brother just came in with an assortment of booze for shots and fired up the jim watt bingo card on his laptop, wants to make a drinking game out of it. Thought I was in this for the long haul tonight, not looking likely now.


:lol:


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

One to watch said:


> Switching between the 2 now.
> 
> Chagaev looking ordinary now.


But still too good for pudar.
Chagaev can be good to watch,he throws fluid combos for a heavyweight but I want to see him in a competitive fight.
Maybe his time as a title challenger has gone but there are lots of options in the top 15-20.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

One to watch said:


> Foot given an argument there.
> 
> Nasty cut for the other lad Brennan.


Someone mentioned on twitter that Brennan is no push over, not tuned in at them in at the minute watching rest of the football so hows it going, Foot ahead?


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

BoxingAnalyst said:


> Someone mentioned on twitter that Brennan is no push over, not tuned in at them in at the minute watching rest of the football so hows it going, Foot ahead?


Foot won 39-37 in a decent fight.


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

Ashedward said:


> Just having a look at the german card the picture quality seems far better than a domestic boxnation card


Putin vision.


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

Long ass night. Think I'll play some GTA.


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

Lazarus said:


> Long ass night. Think I'll play some GTA.


Yeah anyone who watches right from the start of the Russian card through to the end of cotto,all live deserves a medal.

It's what we all want though isn't it.


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

One to watch said:


> Yeah anyone who watches right from the start of the Russian card through to the end of cotto,all live deserves a medal.
> 
> It's what we all want though isn't it.


I've done it plenty of times. Unfortunately it's permanently damaged my sleeping habit. I now think going to sleep at 4AM is early, ffs. atsch:lol:


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

Connor-Owen started people.

Good match.


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

is the Russian card live in the US or delay?


----------



## tezel8764 (May 16, 2013)

How long until the main event? Like a couple of hours?


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

Can the Klits pull tickets anymore? I'm surprised Wlad is fighting in a small capacity arena.


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

Owen is a tidy boxer.went for Connor in my prediction though.

But fights going as expected really,Connors strength is further down the straight he will press and work until he gets into the fight.

Owen is looking well on top though.


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

One to watch said:


> Yeah anyone who watches right from the start of the Russian card through to the end of cotto,all live deserves a medal.
> 
> It's what we all want though isn't it.


I did it a couple of years back. Jones-Lebedev, Groves-DeGale and Pascal-Hopkins.

I did RBR's for the most of it too. None of this 'record and watch it tomorrow because the missus is watching x-factor' bollocks.


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

Conquest vs Camacho tonight is an eliminator for the British title.

So despite Neil Dawson knocking out Tony Conquest in a round recently, and knocking out Chris Keane not long after, he's lost his place in the (non-existant) British rankings because he fucked around with Prizefighter in between? 

I don't agree with that.


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

In a slightly interesting fight tonight, Ronnie Heffron faces Simone Lucas who beat Adil Anwar last week and previously gave Erick Ochieng a decent fight.


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

Anyone got a stream for the Sky card? All the ones i've found don't start until 8:30


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

I enjoy a fight like this Connor-Owen Southern area or conquest-camacho just as much as I do klitschko-povetkin.

For differing reasons they are why I love boxing.
And Neil Dawson sounds like he has been stiffed because conquest is warrens favourite cruiser and camacho is on sky promoted by Eddie.

And by the way I would rather spend a round in the ring with Carl froch than watch X factor.


----------



## 084 (Jun 5, 2012)

Lazarus said:


> Long ass night. Think I'll play some GTA.


Fucking system update


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

Owen has got this.


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

Evening chaps. :hi:

Edited the title, hope you don't mind.


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

Connor having a real good 10th.


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

Bryn said:


> Evening chaps. :hi:
> 
> Edited the title, hope you don't mind.


Your welcome.


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

LP said:


> Fucking system update


:lol:



Bryn said:


> Evening chaps. :hi:
> 
> Edited the title, hope you don't mind.


Much better. :good


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

Owen takes it 96-95.so the knockdown was critical.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Bryn said:


> Evening chaps. :hi:
> 
> Edited the title, hope you don't mind.


Prick


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

BoxingAnalyst said:


> Prick


Excuse me?


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

What time it Wlad on?


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

lol


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

Camacho-conquest in the ring.

Cracking fight,this could be explosive and fun.
I just fancy conquest.he has nice skills,a bit of power and will be wary of being caught again like v Dawson.

Cracking bill.mr fastcar


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

I like Tony Conquest, seems like a nice dude. Probs getting dropped here though.


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

Bryn said:


> What time it Wlad on?


8:30, you weapons grade bell-end.


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

Bryn said:


> What time it Wlad on?


8.30 ring walks.

So fuck knows.


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

there you go.


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

Fuck

Conquest on Queer Street.


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

mmmmmmm


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

'Yeah buddy'


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

craig david.


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

Scott quigg looking very relaxed alongside Joe Gallagher.

Does he know he is fighting tonight?


----------



## BUMPY (Jul 26, 2012)

So when will Wlad stop this porky little Povetkin fella then?


----------



## Captain Freedom (Jun 7, 2012)

Chisora sent to check Wlads hands being wrapped would prefer to watch that than this fight


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

Fuck yeah.

Camacho is so improved.


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

The way Camacho measured that left hand was beautiful.


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

One to watch said:


> Scott quigg looking very relaxed alongside Joe Gallagher.
> 
> Does he know he is fighting tonight?


That's the sort of confidence that comes with already being a world champion.


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

20-16 camacho.

Conquest is brave but looks intimidated,he has took some big shots though.

If he can land one.come on tone.


----------



## Macho_Grande (Jun 6, 2012)

What time is the Wladamir ring walk?

Thanks


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

I'd love someone to nail Camacho to the canvas and go "Yeah buddy". That would be funny. :lol:


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

Good round tony.

29-26 camacho


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

Bryn said:


> Excuse me?


That's right, walk away.


----------



## Rooq (Jun 6, 2012)

Is this an appropriate place to talk about the boxnation card or are you guys watching sky and recording that card?


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

Quieter round but conquests right hand is dominating and now camacho looks confused.both score heavy in the last minute.

38-36 camacho


----------



## Ari Gold Bawse (Jun 4, 2013)

camacho knocked him down?

can you guys believe i cant watch the boxing in my sitting room because of fucking x factor

sky go the main card


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

Macho is fun to watch and seems to have improved a fair bit, will be in some fun fights, a good little undercard fighter imo.


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

Rooq said:


> Is this an appropriate place to talk about the boxnation card or are you guys watching sky and recording that card?


All in mate.


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

Rooq said:


> Is this an appropriate place to talk about the boxnation card or are you guys watching sky and recording that card?


It appears to be a thread for both, so post away.

Maybe put the BoxNation card spoilers in spoiler tags with a a few words stating that the spoiler tags contain possible BN card spoilers. I would just talk openly though, either way.


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

Camacho getting tagged,.


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

Conquest round again.he is gutsy.

47-46 camacho.


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

Ari Gold Bawse said:


> camacho knocked him down?
> 
> can you guys believe i cant watch the boxing in my sitting room because of fucking x factor
> 
> sky go the main card


I'm watching at my PC while my Mrs plays on GTA. It's a strange world we live in. A strange and hen-pecked world.


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

Bryn said:


> I'm watching at my PC while my Mrs plays on GTA. It's a strange world we live in. A strange and hen-pecked world.


What's her PSN, Bryn? :hey


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

I think Camacho has shot his bolt here.


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

Not much in this one.
Just edge conquest even though camacho scored with the best punch.

56-56 level after 6.


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

damn man..
Collin saved up and bought another tv..


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

Lazarus said:


> What's her PSN, Bryn? :hey


:nono

Brynetta316


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

What the fucks happened to the red button!!!!


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

wtf sky..


----------



## Ashedward (Jun 2, 2012)

Fuck red button has stopped working


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

sky messing up and during a fun fun fight!!!! CuntSky


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

Fuck you sky.

What are you doing!!


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

its back on. bitch ass sky.


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

Bryn said:


> :nono
> 
> Brynetta316


:lol:


----------



## Ashedward (Jun 2, 2012)

Good its back


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

We are back.

Can't score round 7.

Jim watt says conquest so it's 66-65 conquest.


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

what a turn around!!


----------



## Stunkie (Jun 4, 2013)

One to watch said:


> We are back.
> 
> Can't score round 7.
> 
> *Jim watt says conquest so it's 66-65 conquest*.


Surely thats a banker for Wadi then :lol:


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

Wlad from half 8? Sheeit, that's early. 

Only gonna miss Selby/Walsh then, that's alright.


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

arrrgh what a round.


----------



## Macho_Grande (Jun 6, 2012)

Anyone know what time Wlad Povetkin starts?


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

wadi looks spent!!


----------



## Broony (Jun 6, 2013)

Conquest keeps boxing he wins this, have a feeling Wadi will find the ko though. In 2 minds, Conquest has show great heart and deserves the win, I think Wadi is a tool but want to see Simmons maul him so a bit of me wants him to pull it out the bag.


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

Camacho looks like a confidence fighter.

Boxings Emile heskey.

Hard to score that round,camacho was too passive for the first half.
Camacho just to stop the rot.76-76 all square after 8.


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

Macho_Grande said:


> Anyone know what time Wlad Povetkin starts?


for the babazillinth time..8.30 walk in.


----------



## Martin (Oct 2, 2013)

If you took anything Nick Halling said seriously you would think Conquest had done nothing in this fight and that Wadi was as fresh as anything. Such a bias commentator.


----------



## Ari Gold Bawse (Jun 4, 2013)

anyone else think the ring is quite small?


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

Ari Gold Bawse said:


> anyone else think the ring is quite small?


a good thing!!


----------



## Macho_Grande (Jun 6, 2012)

Jim Kelly said:


> for the babazillinth time..8.30 walk in.


Thanks boss


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

A Conquest round.


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

Camacho just can't fight on the backfoot,conquests right hand could end up winning this fight.

Clever from conquest,worked out the southpaw stance by throwing straight rights without too much power.just firing off without too much hip and shoulder so it is working like a jab.

Conquest wins round 9.
Now he is up 86-85


----------



## Rambo (Jul 13, 2013)

in,

Had tickets to this tonight but couldn't make it,

conquest has taken control of this

think Klitchko by KO aswell


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

Old Wlad fight, Germany commentary included :lol:


----------



## Casper Gomez (Sep 9, 2013)

Does anyone know if O'Neil's is showing the boxing? Has anyone ever seen a boxing fight in O'Neil's?


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

Martin said:


> If you took anything Nick Halling said seriously you would think Conquest had done nothing in this fight and that Wadi was as fresh as anything. Such a bias commentator.


Really?


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

Macho_Grande said:


> Thanks boss


your welcome mr creed.


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

Lead right hands look to have won this.
Camacho has so much more power as well.

For me 95-93 conquest.


----------



## Pecsaetan (Jun 7, 2012)

Camacho should stick to 3 rounders. First specialist Prizefigher boxer?


----------



## Captain Freedom (Jun 7, 2012)

Drugged


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

Conquest should get this. A great fight.


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

huge props to conquest and entertaining fight..


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

Conquest won that fight clearly.


----------



## Ashedward (Jun 2, 2012)

Draw could be on the cards


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

Scores

95-94
96-93
96-93

Tony conquest


----------



## Ashedward (Jun 2, 2012)

Good cards


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

hahahahahah @ wadi hahahaa, wicked.


----------



## Ari Gold Bawse (Jun 4, 2013)

camacho is shocked :lol:


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

Deserved for Coquest.


----------



## Stunkie (Jun 4, 2013)

Time to show the Brewster and Byrd fights this Klitschko fella don't look much cop


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

Conquest is a good boxer. A bit featherfisted though.


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

on the real, tony came back took those rounds.,


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

Ari Gold Bawse said:


> camacho is shocked :lol:


Yeah Buddy!!

Camacho just thought he would get the robbery.


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

Conquest deserved it.

Loads of heart.bear in mind his last big fight he was ko'd badly.he comes back after a tune up to get dropped twice hard but comes back to outbox a big powerful man.
1 prediction correct at least.

Camacho thought he won,joke.


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

Stunkie said:


> Time to show the Brewster and Byrd fights this Klitschko fella don't look much cop


I can't see this one lasting long.

Looks like the Ruskies have imported him in for an easy night.


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

Bye bye yeah buddy, you were getting annoying.


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

One to watch said:


> Conquest deserved it.
> 
> Loads of heart.bear in mind his last big fight he was ko'd badly.he comes back after a tune up to get dropped twice hard but comes back to outbox a big powerful man.
> 1 prediction correct at least.
> ...


I picked him too. He just is a better boxer. Only question was if he could take/avoid Camachos shots.


----------



## Stunkie (Jun 4, 2013)

Wallet said:


> I can't see this one lasting long.
> 
> Looks like the Ruskies have imported him in for an easy night.


Another journeyman to pad out Povetkins record it seems


----------



## smoggy7188 (May 28, 2013)

terry flannigan just stopped michael grant in two in oldham, looked impressive again.


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

Selby or Klitschko???????


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

LuckyLuke said:


> Conquest is a good boxer. A bit featherfisted though.


Spot on.shame he lacks the power of camacho.conquest sparked out Leon Williams in one but Williams has a very suspect chin.

He looks better against orthodox opponents as well.
Camacho has been thrown in too early for me,I don't mind that as a fan as defeats shouldn't matter too much but in today's climate he isn't ready yet.

Conquest should fight the winner of Dawson-Dickinson.


----------



## dkos (Jun 2, 2012)

Conquest is my hero :happy


----------



## jonnyclash1 (Jul 26, 2013)

Get in tony!


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

smoggy7188 said:


> terry flannigan just stopped michael grant in two in oldham, looked impressive again.


British lightweight division >>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## dkos (Jun 2, 2012)

smoggy7188 said:


> terry flannigan just stopped michael grant in two in oldham, looked impressive again.


That's a good win. Grant is a former ABA champion and someone who I felt could've done better in the pro ranks.


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

looking at a 9pm walk in?


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

One to watch said:


> Spot on.shame he lacks the power of camacho.conquest sparked out Leon Williams in one but Williams has a very suspect chin.
> 
> He looks better against orthodox opponents as well.
> *Camacho has been thrown in too early for me,I don't mind that as a fan as defeats shouldn't matter too much but in today's climate he isn't ready yet.*
> ...


Camacho just found his level. Simmons is the best CW from the UK after Afolabi if you ask me.


----------



## Rooq (Jun 6, 2012)

is danny price still around at cruiserweight?

edit: see he last fought in May and won although getting dropped in the 1st round


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

Rooq said:


> is danny price still around at cruiserweight?


Yeah he is a victim of inactivity due to maloneys plight.


----------



## smoggy7188 (May 28, 2013)

Rooq said:


> is danny price still around at cruiserweight?


yes.


----------



## BUMPY (Jul 26, 2012)

My usual link isn't working!


----------



## Rambo (Jul 13, 2013)

where was harrison on the intro video :rofl


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

Lennox Lewis is on RTL right now and looks good. I think he still would knock out Fury.


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

Max kellerman is a tit.


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

buffer buffering it up..


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

Buffers on.

I'm actually excited.

Looking forward to hearing the chilli peppers.


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

call me a hater but these ring walks getting cringey.

edit..we got a documentary..


----------



## Rooq (Jun 6, 2012)

Joshua on after Quigg


----------



## Elliot (Jun 4, 2013)

When is Joshua due?


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

^ how the hell did poster answer before the question??


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

I'm going to jack this thread in so I can watch the sky card tomorrow and watch klitschko-povetkin now.

Anybody who is unsure which to watch,this is a genuine fight for the heavyweight championship of the world.come on this is the shit.


----------



## Rooq (Jun 6, 2012)

i have a really fast internet connection ;-)


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

Jim Kelly said:


> ^ how the hell did poster answer before the question??


Ha ha.

Freaky.

Yeah this documentary is ott.


----------



## Elliot (Jun 4, 2013)

Lmao I ment time


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

Povetkin beat Chambers all the way back in January 2008 to earn a mandatory shot at Wlad :lol:.


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

Ishy said:


> Wlad beat Chambers all the way back in January 2008 to earn a mandatory shot at Wlad :lol:.


wlad fighting his clone?? lol

yeah ruskie really took time with this fight..


----------



## Stunkie (Jun 4, 2013)

Johnny Nelson roving reporter


----------



## Ari Gold Bawse (Jun 4, 2013)

cmon selby!


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

Povetkins entrance song will be good.


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

Johnny Nelson is one cool mother.


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

povetkin bricking it.


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

Ishy said:


> *Wlad* beat Chambers all the way back in January 2008 to earn a mandatory shot at *Wlad* :lol:.


They really ran out of challengers, eh?


----------



## Stunkie (Jun 4, 2013)

Is it just me or does Povetkin remind you of a fat Ricky Hatton?


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

Berliner said:


> Povetkins entrance song will be good.


Russian war music.


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

Why didn't we get to see Selby G'ing it up with his gangster ring walk?


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

Jim Kelly said:


> wlad fighting his clone?? lol
> 
> yeah ruskie really took time with this fight..


:lol:

Wlad/Povetkin is the first time two Olympic SHW Gold medallists have fought each other in the pro ranks


----------



## 084 (Jun 5, 2012)

War selby


----------



## PaulieMc (Jun 6, 2013)

Povetkin looks like his arse has gone completely.


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

Stunkie said:


> Is it just me or does Povetkin remind you of a fat Ricky Hatton?


you mean Ricky Hatton. lol


----------



## Stunkie (Jun 4, 2013)

PaulieMc said:


> Povetkin looks like his arse has gone completely.


:lol:

Why have they imported the staircase from Strictly come dancing?


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

Ishy said:


> :lol:
> 
> Wlad/Povetkin is the first time two Olympic SHW Gold medallists have fought each other in the pro ranks


Really? I am suprised to hear that.


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

so did chisora check hand wraps?


----------



## Stunkie (Jun 4, 2013)

Jim Kelly said:


> you mean Ricky Hatton. lol


:lol:


----------



## PaulieMc (Jun 6, 2013)

Stunkie said:


> :lol:
> 
> Why have they imported the staircase from Strictly come dancing?


As he stood on that stage and began walking down the stair-way he genuinely looked like he was shitting himself, like what he's signed up has just hit him. Really want him to win though, end Wladimir's reign once and for all.


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

Berliner said:


> Really? I am suprised to hear that.


Yeah, superheavyweight was only introduced in 1984. Gold medallists - Biggs, Lewis, Balado, Wlad, Audley, Povetkin, Cammarelle and Joshua.

Only 8 guys and 3 are fighting tonight.


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

how is Selby-walsh doing?


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

Ishy said:


> Yeah, superheavyweight was only introduced in 1984. Gold medallists - Biggs, Lewis, Balado, Wlad, Audley, Povetkin, Cammarelle and Joshua.
> 
> Only 8 guys and 3 are fighting tonight.


Did Lewis not beat Biggs?


----------



## Ari Gold Bawse (Jun 4, 2013)

Jim Kelly said:


> how is Selby-walsh doing?


walsh took the first round

came out strong


----------



## Stunkie (Jun 4, 2013)

Crowd is dead and not one Rocky chant yet


----------



## wrimc (Jun 4, 2012)

Bloke turning the belt the right way round ha!


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

Unknown Poster said:


> Did Lewis not beat Biggs?


Biggs beat Lewis on his way to gold in 84.


----------



## Guest (Oct 5, 2013)

Welsh Mayweather my ass!


----------



## Jack (Jul 29, 2012)

Selby looks flawed at times and I think he might need to switch trainers if he's going to fulfill his potential. He's not really kicked on since he beat Smith and Simpson back in 2011.


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

Ishy said:


> Biggs beat Lewis on his way to gold in 84.


I mean in the pros, you said (and I've heard it loads recently) But didn't Lewis fight Biggs in the pros as well?


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

Unknown Poster said:


> Did Lewis not beat Biggs?


Yeah he did. Stopped him. Was a good fight. I am very sure that they fought each other because I saw the fight.:lol:


----------



## Stunkie (Jun 4, 2013)

This Ukraine anthem goes on a bit


----------



## Ari Gold Bawse (Jun 4, 2013)

19-19


----------



## Ashedward (Jun 2, 2012)

Love the Russian anthem


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

rocky 4 flashbacks!


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

Unknown Poster said:


> I mean in the pros, you said (and I've heard it loads recently) But didn't Lewis fight Biggs in the pros as well?


Oh shit yeah. First time they've fought for a world title then :smile


----------



## PaulieMc (Jun 6, 2013)

Seriously, Povetkin looks like he's bricking it.


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

PaulieMc said:


> Seriously, Povetkin looks like he's bricking it.


I mentioned this also. lol Choke?


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

Ah okay, that makes sense. Cheers pal


----------



## Steve Funn (Jul 18, 2012)

Valuev stands out in the crowd a little bit


----------



## Stunkie (Jun 4, 2013)

PaulieMc said:


> Seriously, Povetkin looks like he's bricking it.


have to agree maybe those predicting the end of Klit have been a bit hasty he looks terrified


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

Povetkin does look like he might have soiled his undies. Certainly some skidmarks.


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

Prince Harry on Roids!


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

Anyone got an update on how Selby looks?


----------



## Stunkie (Jun 4, 2013)

Unknown Poster said:


> Anyone got an update on how Selby looks?


Sinister as always


----------



## BremnerBomber (Jun 4, 2013)

shitting himself like hatton pre Pacman fight


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

fucking Klitschko starts with his illegal tactics again.


----------



## Ari Gold Bawse (Jun 4, 2013)

Unknown Poster said:


> Anyone got an update on how Selby looks?


hes winning 3-1

starting to box him quite easily


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

fuckin hell.


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

Poor Povetkin. Ref doesnt say one word.


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

this is disgraceful I thought at least in russia Klitschko would have to fight clean.


----------



## Rambo (Jul 13, 2013)

povetkin has done more in one round than haye did for 12 :bbb


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

Wlad's holding is fucking shite.


----------



## PaulieMc (Jun 6, 2013)

Povetkin walking straight in Klitschko's jab, just like everyone. Fair play though because he's having a go.


----------



## DrMo (Jun 6, 2012)

Ref needs to stop Wlad's grabbing & holding :-(


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

Did Klitschko clinch that often in one round ever? Disgracefull.


----------



## Steve Funn (Jul 18, 2012)

Yep I'd love to see Wlad in a situation with a ref whos very strict on holding, it'd be a big part of his gameplan gone


----------



## ero-sennin (May 25, 2013)

:rofl FFS this one is gonna be a hugfest


----------



## cheekyvid (Jun 9, 2012)

Shambles with the audio, heard one of the engineers there


----------



## Rambo (Jul 13, 2013)

jesus, is this boxing or ufc?


----------



## jonnyclash1 (Jul 26, 2013)

All this holding is a disgrace


----------



## BremnerBomber (Jun 4, 2013)

ffs what is this? and he wonders why people don't think much of him


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

Not just the holding, he leans down as well. Negative twat.


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

Power from a less obvious place.


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

lmao..


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

Selby walsh?


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

I hope Walsh fucking nails him.


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

This is what happens when you tell a fighter he's fucking the Welsh Mayweather. Stupid idiots.


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

Lazarus said:


> I hope Walsh fucking nails him.


is Selby goofing about?


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

fuckin ugly fighter!! fuckin Klits.


----------



## Rambo (Jul 13, 2013)

klit is a joke


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

Jim Kelly said:


> is Selby goofing about?


Looks shit.


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

this clinching and leaning is actually worse than normal. Blame the ref. Klitschko will do it all night Long if the ref dont makes anything.


----------



## PaulieMc (Jun 6, 2013)

The sooner Klitschko fucks off and reitres the better.


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

The idiot thinks he's world class too. :rofl 

Selby is the definition of a gassed up fighter.


----------



## ero-sennin (May 25, 2013)

anyone counting these hugs?


----------



## BremnerBomber (Jun 4, 2013)

pathetic tactics by Klit


----------



## craigseventy (Jun 6, 2012)

Must be frustrating as fuck being in the ring with him.


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

Ref has not even handed Wlad an official warning. Pathetic officiating, easily enough holding to have a point off by now.


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

ref is blind?


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

You guys should know Luis Pabon is one of the most corrupt ref's out there.


----------



## BremnerBomber (Jun 4, 2013)

he's throwing about 3 punches a round


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

Fucking ref do something!


----------



## craigseventy (Jun 6, 2012)

Who on earth pays to watch this, if this was In England the boos would be insane.


----------



## BHAFC (Jun 6, 2013)

PaulieMc said:


> The sooner Klitschko fucks off and reitres the better.


agree


----------



## Steve Funn (Jul 18, 2012)

what an absolute joke of a round


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

I massively respect the Walsh bro's. They fight whoever. Really hope Ryan wins this.


----------



## jonnyclash1 (Jul 26, 2013)

This is disgraceful no wonder America refused to show their fights, hbo must be kicking themselves now


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

Would fucking love it if the Russians have bought the judges off and Wlad gets shafted.


----------



## ero-sennin (May 25, 2013)

:lol: fuck sake


----------



## lost (Jun 9, 2013)

9th round and not a single tick on the bingo card


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

Ishy said:


> Would fucking love it if the Russians have bought the judges off and Wlad gets shafted.


if that happens I will find out where u live and hand you a bottle of cognac!


----------



## Havik (Jun 4, 2012)

Could someone remind this referee that he's starting to piss off Putin with his performance?


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

Jim Kelly said:


> if that happens I will find out where u live and hand you a bottle of cognac!


Lets hope this fight goes the distance and that Klitschko gets robbed.


----------



## ero-sennin (May 25, 2013)

I counted 14 clinches in round 6 lads.


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

Havik said:


> Could someone remind this referee that he's starting to piss off Putin with his performance?


:lol: Exit visa might be getting refused I reckon.


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

Man, I pray Wlad's steroid ass gets sparked.


----------



## BremnerBomber (Jun 4, 2013)

haha suplexes him to the ground and gets a knock down


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

:rofl Wasn't even a KD


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

They should have invested in the ref.


----------



## PaulieMc (Jun 6, 2013)

Cheating cunt, he practically body-slammed Povetkin.


----------



## BremnerBomber (Jun 4, 2013)

come on ref you cant let him drog him around the ring and thrown him down like that


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

damn over baby. Ref should get shot.


----------



## PaulieMc (Jun 6, 2013)

I hope this referee gets assassinated by the KGB.


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

the first knockd dow never was one klitschko pushed him down.


----------



## Havik (Jun 4, 2012)

Ishy said:


> :lol: Exit visa might be getting refused I reckon.


:lol: The ref's somehow doing even worse this round. I'm starting to suspect he's one of those guys who thinks the Klitschkos are Russian.

What a farce.


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

This is a russian show with a russian promoter. How the fuck did they choose this Klitschko home ref?


----------



## AndrewFFC (Jun 17, 2012)

fuckin wrestling match.


----------



## Jos (Jul 16, 2013)

Its been a while since ive seen a refs performance quite like this.


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

What disgraceful refereeing. Povetkin's not be worn down by any punches but by Wlad leaning down on him. 

And Klit fans wonder why Wlad doesn't get more respect.


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

Getting punched, clinching, then getting thrown down is not a fucking knockdown you mother fucker. Pabon is a wanker


----------



## Rambo (Jul 13, 2013)

this is dreadful


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

LuckyLuke said:


> This is a russian show with a russian promoter. How the fuck did they choose this Klitschko home ref?


Russian Promoter put his money on Klit..


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

Fucking hell, David Haye is such a twat. Heartless prick didn't do anything against Wlad.


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

Ishy said:


> What disgraceful refereeing. Povetkin's not be worn down by any punches but by Wlad leaning down on him.
> 
> And Klit fans wonder why Wlad doesn't get more respect.


It never was that worse. I'm not a fan anymore.:-(


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

Lazarus said:


> Fucking hell, David Haye is such a twat. Heartless prick didn't do anything against Wlad.


he tried too..and if he did try and go toe to toe, lol..


----------



## Stunkie (Jun 4, 2013)

Constant holding, pushing down on the neck, punching on the blind side and suplexing your opponent what a shameful performance


----------



## BremnerBomber (Jun 4, 2013)

afew nice lefts by Wlad this round


----------



## Guest (Oct 5, 2013)

Walsh v Kid Galahad would be a good fight.


----------



## Ashedward (Jun 2, 2012)

Lazarus said:


> Fucking hell, David Haye is such a twat. Heartless prick didn't do anything against Wlad.


Every time he got close he got pushed down which doesn't help imo


----------



## Ari Gold Bawse (Jun 4, 2013)

robpalmer135 said:


> Walsh v Kid Galahad would be a good fight.


yeah walsh should be at super bantamweight

good fight

selby took it


----------



## craigseventy (Jun 6, 2012)

You guys think this will go the distance? I bet povetkin is fucked


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

Dan Rafael is such a Wlad nuthugger :lol:. Usually he can't wait to call out incompetent officiating but here he's just praising Wlad. Twat.


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

if I was alex man, go for low blows, fuck it.


----------



## Rambo (Jul 13, 2013)

i hope this gets called for the shambles it is


----------



## bazzel (Jun 21, 2013)

for all his "gentleman" talk. Wlads a dirty fouling fucker


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

bazzel said:


> for all his "gentleman" talk. Wlads a dirty fouling fucker


typical politician.


----------



## BremnerBomber (Jun 4, 2013)

This is why he will only ever sell fights in Germany and Eastern Europe


----------



## BHAFC (Jun 6, 2013)

what was the scorecards for selby and walsh?


----------



## Ari Gold Bawse (Jun 4, 2013)

BHAFC said:


> what was the scorecards for selby and walsh?


118-110 118-112 117-111


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

BremnerBomber said:


> This is why he will only ever sell fights in Germany and Eastern Europe


He wont sell fights in germany fightling like this. This is a new standard.


----------



## Havik (Jun 4, 2012)

I hope Povetkin survives and wins a wide UD, just to make the farce complete.


----------



## PaulieMc (Jun 6, 2013)

Hope Stone Cold Steve Austin's music hits and he comes down and fucking wastes Wladimir with a Stone Cold Stunner. Klitschko's style of fighting is an embarrassment, never watching him again after this.


----------



## BremnerBomber (Jun 4, 2013)

maybe they should show a few more russian blondies instead of the fight


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

BremnerBomber said:


> This is why he will only ever sell fights in Germany and Eastern Europe


Yeah because teh Germans who go to the Klitschko fights dont know shit about boxing.


----------



## BHAFC (Jun 6, 2013)

Ari Gold Bawse said:


> 118-110 118-112 117-111


cheers


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

too fucking late ref.


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

Now he takes a point!


----------



## BremnerBomber (Jun 4, 2013)

Povetkin is dancing around the ring and Wlad goes for the clinch hahahaha


----------



## Steve Funn (Jul 18, 2012)

The refs suddenly remembered a rule!


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

Russian is tough as fuck. 

Povetkin vs chisora, haye, fury and even wilder..good fights.


----------



## Ari Gold Bawse (Jun 4, 2013)

is he trying to break his back?

this is why i will never like wlad


----------



## tezel8764 (May 16, 2013)

No wonder why Haye flopped to the floor, it's either that or get gassed out by getting your head pushed down continuously.


----------



## Ashedward (Jun 2, 2012)

Campbell is a quality fighter


----------



## BremnerBomber (Jun 4, 2013)

true if I was fighting him, id just take a knee everytime he jumps of your back


----------



## McKay (Jun 6, 2012)

What was the Selby result lads?


----------



## Rooq (Jun 6, 2012)

McKay said:


> What was the Selby result lads?


Selby UD


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

Clinchko.


----------



## Ari Gold Bawse (Jun 4, 2013)

campbell has put on alot of muscle since the olympics


----------



## Rooq (Jun 6, 2012)

It was not the beatdown i was hoping for/expecting


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

Count me in as a new Klitschko "hater".


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

Pov is a warrior, respect to him . what a bullshit fight.


----------



## McKay (Jun 6, 2012)

Rooq said:


> Selby UD


Cheers!


----------



## Rooq (Jun 6, 2012)

i've recorded the klit fight as i can only watch the sky card on my sky sports phone app. is it not worth watching?


----------



## Captain Freedom (Jun 7, 2012)

I don't think I can force myself through another fight like this. The sooner he is gone the better.


----------



## Webzcas (Jun 22, 2012)

Berliner said:


> Count me in as a new Klitschko "hater".


Welcome to the club. Thank god I didn't pay to watch that..


----------



## OG Wenger (Oct 23, 2012)

Shocking referee. Povetkin a G.


----------



## ero-sennin (May 25, 2013)

The world's premier heavyweight and he's involved in a dogshit fight like that. Horrid, horrid fight :lol:


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

hahahah Valuev mean grilling.


----------



## ScouseLad (May 16, 2013)

Rooq said:


> i've recorded the klit fight as i can only watch the sky card on my sky sports phone app. is it not worth watching?


36minutes and theres probably about 4 minutes of action. I love boxing but honestly not worth it mate.


----------



## bazzel (Jun 21, 2013)

Povetkins showed alot more balls than our david did no doubt


----------



## Stunkie (Jun 4, 2013)

One of the judges is wearing an ankle tag :lol:


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

Bunce will go ape shit on this..lol
but ta ta boxnation, off to skysports 2.


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

119-104x3
Wlad

:lol:


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

May just be the last Wlad fight I watch, he's a great fighter, but he's a cunt, awful to watch and it's been far to long since a ref didn't let him get away with murder

Utterly disgraceful


----------



## Rambo (Jul 13, 2013)

i think this does more harm than good for wlad


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

And now we can watch Kevin Mitchell! Is he fully prepared though?


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

Okay then SS2 it is, for anyone who was watching was the Selby scoring fair and did he really look that bad and was Campbell impressive?


----------



## BHAFC (Jun 6, 2013)

Rooq said:


> i've recorded the klit fight as i can only watch the sky card on my sky sports phone app. is it not worth watching?


Its worth watching if you need something to help you sleep


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

Rambo said:


> i think this does more harm than good for wlad


$17.5m won't do too much harm.


----------



## BUMPY (Jul 26, 2012)

Jesus christ Klitschko got away with murder :lol: such a boring cunt.

What time is Joshua fighting?


----------



## scrappylinks (Jun 2, 2012)

marco is ripped man. looking solid, thick, juicy, tight.


----------



## Rooq (Jun 6, 2012)

Unknown Poster said:


> Okay then SS2 it is, for anyone who was watching was the Selby scoring fair and did he really look that bad and was Campbell impressive?


Campbell looked good (as expected given the opponent).

Selby won but wasnt comfortable in a few rounds


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

This guy looks like the lovechild of Kell Brook and Marco Antonio Barrera.


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

Eddie said in the ifilm Q and A that Selby is already world class :lol:. Take it he didn't look it against Walsh?


----------



## Rooq (Jun 6, 2012)

i was suprised at how well walsh boxed. i always thought he was a bit limited


----------



## billy boy balbo (May 8, 2013)

was swithering whether to get box nation for the wlad fight, glad i didnt


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

Ishy said:


> Eddie said in the ifilm Q and A that Selby is already world class :lol:. Take it he didn't look it against Walsh?


Average. Nothing special at all. It's what happens when people blow smoke up your arse and you believe you're the Welsh Mayweather and world class. He's an idiot.


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

Would like to see Chisora/Wlad just to see how Del would react to Wlad's bullshit.


----------



## Ari Gold Bawse (Jun 4, 2013)

Ishy said:


> Eddie said in the ifilm Q and A that Selby is already world class :lol:. Take it he didn't look it against Walsh?


walsh was defending well but thats all really.

selby didnt really look very motivated.


----------



## Phileas Flash (Jul 13, 2012)

Good to see My view of Klitschko falls in line with a lot of you guys. Endless clinching, pushing down and no punishment at all for him. I watched muted so I don't know what the ref docked the point for, I assume it was for the umpteenth throw. That round with 3 knockdowns, I am not sure even one was kosher. 
Infuriating, and another reminder of why people who love a good fight don't like to watch Wlad.

I agree that Povetkin's got some serious sack though, far more than Haye. Credit to him.


----------



## Charliebigspuds (Jun 6, 2012)

Why do the best amateurs such as Campbell join the pro's at such a low level?

I've never understood it,it's like taking a big step back.


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

Chisora has no chance, but he's strong and unless he gets taken out he'll keep coming at Wlad until the very last, and won't be bullied on the inside like Povetkin was, Would be good to see just to see how Wlad copes nowadays with that type of style.


----------



## Scorpio78 (Jun 10, 2012)

The Mexican is way out of shape


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

Ishy said:


> Would like to see Chisora/Wlad just to see how Del would react to Wlad's bullshit.


I dont think he could do anything against Klitschko. Only a ref can do something against Klitschko for a fair fight.


----------



## Phileas Flash (Jul 13, 2012)

I think it's the first time ever but I was really hoping Povetkin would foul and start dishing out some low blows on the blindside. A kind of "push-me-down, get-hit-in-the-nuts" kind of attitude.


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

Wlad is comfortably top 10 heavyweights ever though


----------



## Phileas Flash (Jul 13, 2012)

Unknown Poster said:


> Wlad is comfortably top 10 heavyweights ever though


Quite possible, but good doesn't mean entertaining. I've never had mush against him before but it's really pissed me off, that.


----------



## Body shot (Aug 29, 2013)

Any idea who is doing sky's commentary on the cotto v Rodriguez card? Thank god it won't be Halling and watt.


----------



## King Horse (Dec 20, 2012)

Phileas Flash said:


> I think it's the first time ever but I was really hoping Povetkin would foul and start dishing out some low blows on the blindside. A kind of "push-me-down, get-hit-in-the-nuts" kind of attitude.


Definitely.

Hopefully Fury or Chisora wouldn't accept Wlad's cheating as willingly as Povetkin did.


----------



## He so: "I am a C'ler" (May 30, 2013)

Did Anthony Joshua already fight today?


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

He so: "I am a C'ler" said:


> Did Anthony Joshua already fight today?


No he's in the main event.

Without Quigg/Salinas this card would have been really poor.


----------



## Jack (Jul 29, 2012)

Wlad's holding is cheating and that should count against him when discussing his legacy. Every big name fighter he's beaten, he's had the advantage of knowing that the referee will not punish his cheating properly, so it's not like he and his opposition are on an even playing field. A referee who correctly punishes the holding would have disqualified Wlad for his blatant infringements, or at the veyr least, taken enough points to know that he can't be allowed to cheat throughout the fight. It's disgraceful behaviour. I don't mind fighters bending the rules a bit but Wlad crosses over that mark into cheating.


----------



## El Greeno (Jun 6, 2012)

Tyson Fury ‏@Tyson_Fury 4m
@Tyson_Fury if wladimir would ever take Tyson fury I'd 10000000% ko him! I couldn't tell if Wladimir Wanted to fight or Get a blow job???
Expand

:happy:happy:happy


----------



## Ernest Shackleton (Jun 8, 2013)

I've just watched bits of the SELBY fight after the Wlad fight and the question I am asking is what would happen if Lee SELBY fought Azumah Nelson?


----------



## Phileas Flash (Jul 13, 2012)

Jack said:


> Wlad's holding is cheating and that should count against him when discussing his legacy. Every big name fighter he's beaten, he's had the advantage of knowing that the referee will not punish his cheating properly, so it's not like he and his opposition are on an even playing field. A referee who correctly punishes the holding would have disqualified Wlad for his blatant infringements, or at the veyr least, taken enough points to know that he can't be allowed to cheat throughout the fight. It's disgraceful behaviour. I don't mind fighters bending the rules a bit but Wlad crosses over that mark into cheating.


It's a shame isn't it? It's the referee's duty to enforce the rules, not Wlad's, but it doesn't mind I don't agree with you.


----------



## SniffMyBadger (Jul 18, 2012)

Good stoppage


----------



## craigseventy (Jun 6, 2012)

Has kevin mitchell fought?


----------



## Scorpio78 (Jun 10, 2012)

This guy was made to order
Blown up outta shape Mexican bum


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

is josh next>?


----------



## dkos (Jun 2, 2012)

Ishy said:


> No he's in the main event.
> 
> Without Quigg/Salinas this card would have been really poor.


TBF, the Red Button fights were pretty decent. Conquest-Camacho should've been shown on SS2 instead of the Mitchell fight.


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

:rofl:rofl:rofl

"Announcing himself back on the world stage" by beating a not even average Mexican.


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

dkos said:


> TBF, the Red Button fights were pretty decent. Conquest-Camacho should've been shown on SS2 instead of the Mitchell fight.


:good Missed all of those.


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

he got kids..
good luck to kevin.


----------



## Fileepe (Jun 6, 2012)

Has mitched got tattoo eyebrows there, something not right with them there


----------



## OG Wenger (Oct 23, 2012)

Are we about to see a focus and prepared Mitchell at last?


----------



## Ernest Shackleton (Jun 8, 2013)

Brilliant QUIGG, means I can go to bed. Didn't fancy waiting through Joshua fight


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

What's the deal with Salinas? Cubans with 100s of amateur fights are rarely pushovers.


----------



## Rambo (Jul 13, 2013)

Ishy said:


> What's the deal with Salinas? Cubans with 100s of amateur fights are rarely pushovers.


suspect chin allegedly


----------



## Ari Gold Bawse (Jun 4, 2013)

Ishy said:


> What's the deal with Salinas? Cubans with 100s of amateur fights are rarely pushovers.


bit wierd that hes never fought in the olympics


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

Ishy said:


> What's the deal with Salinas? Cubans with 100s of amateur fights are rarely pushovers.


Looks a bit chinny if you ask me.


----------



## Ernest Shackleton (Jun 8, 2013)

Are we going to go Maloney Style now and have National Anthems for this world title fight?


----------



## LJGS (Jun 21, 2013)

Adam Smith has the look of a stereotypical bad guy from Scooby Doo.


----------



## Steve Funn (Jul 18, 2012)

Ernest Shackleton said:


> Are we going to go Maloney Style now and have National Anthems for this world title fight?


Hopefully they get the sax man back


----------



## Ashedward (Jun 2, 2012)

As long as we don't have a saxophone player turning up I'm happy


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

Ari Gold Bawse said:


> bit wierd that hes never fought in the olympics


:think Maybe they just had a lot of depth at his weight. Wiki says early in his career he was at flyweight and fought at some regional tournaments but stepped upto bantam and had others ahead of him.

Thanks @LuckyLuke and @Rambo :good


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

Froch desperate to state that this is for a genuine title.


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

McDonald says "THE World Championship". It's not even the WBA's only title at the weight, nevermind the other ABC's.


----------



## Ashedward (Jun 2, 2012)

Good tune


----------



## Peter Barlow (Jun 4, 2013)

Is the robbery on for this one ala Burns Beltran.

Probably not worth watching if so.


----------



## Ernest Shackleton (Jun 8, 2013)

Salinas record is awful.


----------



## Ashedward (Jun 2, 2012)

Now Quigg has been given the title a draw will do


----------



## Peter Barlow (Jun 4, 2013)

Ashedward said:


> Now Quigg has been given the title a draw will do


Few bob on the draw, Eddie likes his dodgey draws.


----------



## Sparky (Sep 21, 2013)

Was that Abril with the big gold chain behind Salinas ?


----------



## Peter Barlow (Jun 4, 2013)

How on earth was Quigg given the title after this fight was set anyway, my word what a piece of shit that belt is.

World champion my arsehole.


----------



## Ernest Shackleton (Jun 8, 2013)

Salinas rdor me.


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

Sparky said:


> Was that Abril with the big gold chain behind Salinas ?


Yeah it is.


----------



## Peter Barlow (Jun 4, 2013)

More of a knockdown than some of Povetkins tonight.....:deal


----------



## King Horse (Dec 20, 2012)

19-19 Even


----------



## Sparky (Sep 21, 2013)

2-0 salinas


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

Really hope Quinn wins.


----------



## Fileepe (Jun 6, 2012)

Lovely sweet left jab on the Cuban!


----------



## Ashedward (Jun 2, 2012)

Lazarus said:


> Really hope Quinn wins.


Nah my moneys on Squigg


----------



## Sparky (Sep 21, 2013)

is this fight going to be a snorefest? throw 3 not much has happened


----------



## Ari Gold Bawse (Jun 4, 2013)

quigg needs to up the tempo


----------



## Scorpio78 (Jun 10, 2012)

3-0 Cuban or 2-1 Cuban 

Eddies mrs don't seem interested


----------



## King Horse (Dec 20, 2012)

28-29 Salinas


----------



## Ernest Shackleton (Jun 8, 2013)

Lazarus said:


> Really hope Quinn wins.


He will have to throw punches if he is to do that.


----------



## Fileepe (Jun 6, 2012)

Needs to get on the inside and get busy


----------



## Ashedward (Jun 2, 2012)

Mot much is happening but watt is going overboard with his views on the cuban


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

Shit man, this Cuban is good. I had no idea about the opponent coming in, didn't see much talk of him either. Thought he'd be a straight do for Quigg.


----------



## Sparky (Sep 21, 2013)

4-0 salinas


----------



## King Horse (Dec 20, 2012)

38-39 Salinas


----------



## SniffMyBadger (Jul 18, 2012)

Quigg looks out of his depth


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

3-1 Salinas

Quigg trying box this guy and it's not working.


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

These cubans generally have glass bodies. He needs to bang at that.


----------



## Sparky (Sep 21, 2013)

quiggs punches getting blocked = good work from quigg you can win the round on workrate, Salinas punches are blocked = good work from quigg according to Watt and Halling

4-1 Salinas


----------



## Rooq (Jun 6, 2012)

SniffMyBadger said:


> Quigg looks out of his depth


nah...i wouldnt say the cuban is winning "easily"


----------



## King Horse (Dec 20, 2012)

48-48 Even


----------



## Peter Barlow (Jun 4, 2013)

Id say the robbery is in for this fight so, no point even scoring it.


----------



## Ashedward (Jun 2, 2012)

3-2 Salinas


----------



## ShaneTheSherriff (Jul 19, 2013)

4-2 Salinas


----------



## Sparky (Sep 21, 2013)

5-1 salinas


----------



## King Horse (Dec 20, 2012)

58-57 Quigg


----------



## manolows (Nov 2, 2012)

can't see how Quigg wins this unless he lets his hands go....


----------



## Claypole (Jun 3, 2013)

5-1 Salinas, but I think Quigg will get to him.


----------



## craigseventy (Jun 6, 2012)

worth getting on that draw maybe.


----------



## ero-sennin (May 25, 2013)

it's tough to score this. Neither fighter landing that many clean shots. It's gonna be a controversial finish to this one:yep


----------



## Sparky (Sep 21, 2013)

I think you get the impression that Salinas is in command


----------



## Ernest Shackleton (Jun 8, 2013)

Does QUIGG want this?


----------



## Fileepe (Jun 6, 2012)

Best thing about this fight up to now was seeing Tasha Jonas. Looked fittttt


----------



## King Horse (Dec 20, 2012)

67-67 Even


----------



## BUMPY (Jul 26, 2012)

Looks a bit like a Porsche atsch fuck off Nelson you wanker.


----------



## cheekyvid (Jun 9, 2012)

Johnny Nelson is a crappy broadcaster


----------



## Sparky (Sep 21, 2013)

1 got it 6-1 Salinas


----------



## Scorpio78 (Jun 10, 2012)

Salinas is winning by at least 2


----------



## Rooq (Jun 6, 2012)

5-2 salinas...do quiggs team think the cuban will suddenly tire?


----------



## Sparky (Sep 21, 2013)

where is the work rate from Quigg?


----------



## Scorpio78 (Jun 10, 2012)

King horse what fight are you watching ????


----------



## redandwhiterob (Jun 9, 2013)

Rooq said:


> 5-2 salinas...do quiggs team think the cuban will suddenly tire?


Expect a fast Eddie decision


----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

5-2 Salinas. It's kind of like watching a fencing match at the Olympics, and Quigg won't be winning a fencing match against this Cuban... well, unless by robbery.


----------



## Ernest Shackleton (Jun 8, 2013)

Finally.


----------



## manolows (Nov 2, 2012)

at last he's letting his hands fucking go.....


----------



## Sparky (Sep 21, 2013)

6-2 Salinas finally some work rate from Quigg


----------



## King Horse (Dec 20, 2012)

77-76 Quigg


----------



## ShaneTheSherriff (Jul 19, 2013)

5-3 Salinas.


----------



## Rooq (Jun 6, 2012)

5-3 salinas


----------



## Ashedward (Jun 2, 2012)

5-3 Salinas.Quigg need more workrate


----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

Much better from Quigg. 5-3 Salinas.


----------



## SniffMyBadger (Jul 18, 2012)

I got bored and switched over. has he woken up yet?


----------



## DaveT (Nov 13, 2012)

There's a pissed bloke asleep in the 3rd row near eddie!!


----------



## ShaneTheSherriff (Jul 19, 2013)

Better from Quigg.


----------



## King Horse (Dec 20, 2012)

87-85 Quigg


----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

5-4 Salinas.


----------



## manolows (Nov 2, 2012)

when he puts his foot down Quigg bullies this kid, if he loses this its his own fault for starting to late....


----------



## Rooq (Jun 6, 2012)

5-4 salinas.


----------



## Sparky (Sep 21, 2013)

6-3 salinas quigg won the last 2


----------



## Ashedward (Jun 2, 2012)

5-4 Salinas.Hopefully Quigg can keep this up


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

Was tempted to stick a tenner on the Cuban, just woken up lol but sounds like he's been the better man, still though no way he wins on the cards.


----------



## Flatulent_Bob (Nov 8, 2012)

LOL at the guy in the grey behind Barry struggling to not fall asleep.


----------



## Sparky (Sep 21, 2013)

to be honest this is 1 one most boring World title fights i have seen in the UK since Burns fought the Colombian/norwegian guy but at least the crowd where interested in the fight, the crowd are bored from this fight


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

Come on Scott.


----------



## Ashedward (Jun 2, 2012)

5-5


----------



## Rooq (Jun 6, 2012)

5 - 5


----------



## ShaneTheSherriff (Jul 19, 2013)

All square. Need to keep up this pace for the rest of the fight.


----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

Not agreeing with the commentators on that one. Thought it was Salinas' round. 6-4 Salinas.


----------



## King Horse (Dec 20, 2012)

97-94 Quigg


----------



## Sparky (Sep 21, 2013)

6-4 salinas may be 5 all


----------



## Ashedward (Jun 2, 2012)

Sparky said:


> to be honest this is 1 one most boring World title fights i have seen in the UK since Burns fought the Colombian/norwegian guy but at least the crowd where interested in the fight, the crowd are bored from this fight


Yep allot of people are there for Joshua.Most of the crowd won`t know who Quigg is


----------



## Rooq (Jun 6, 2012)

Sparky said:


> to be honest this is 1 one most boring World title fights i have seen in the UK since Burns fought the Colombian/norwegian guy but at least the crowd where interested in the fight, the crowd are bored from this fight


eh?


----------



## ShaneTheSherriff (Jul 19, 2013)

Barry going mental:lol:


----------



## Sparky (Sep 21, 2013)

if quigg started like he would have stopped him


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

COME ON SCOTT!!! Fuck him up


----------



## manolows (Nov 2, 2012)

great stuff from Quigg, about fucking time...


----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

Clear Quigg round. 6-5 Salinas.


----------



## King Horse (Dec 20, 2012)

107-103 Quigg


----------



## Flatulent_Bob (Nov 8, 2012)

Quigg +1. But I may have been biased on a couple of earlier rounds.
Got to win the last.


----------



## Sparky (Sep 21, 2013)

6-5 salinas i gave Salinas 6 of the 1st 7 rounds


----------



## Rooq (Jun 6, 2012)

6-5 quigg...looks like gallagher was right


----------



## Flatulent_Bob (Nov 8, 2012)

Quigg should have stepped up earlier and it would have looked more impressive.


----------



## ero-sennin (May 25, 2013)

Salinas poncing around now looking like a twat.


----------



## cheekyvid (Jun 9, 2012)

Paul O' Grady ringside


----------



## Flatulent_Bob (Nov 8, 2012)

Got it to Quigg by 2, but can't say it was overly impressive.
If it goes the other way could he grumble too much?
Alway the danger if leaving it late.


----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

114-114. Draw for me.


----------



## ShaneTheSherriff (Jul 19, 2013)

7-5 Quigg for me. Well finished but he made it a much tougher fight for himself than it should have been.


----------



## I am tyler (Dec 20, 2012)

115/113 Quigg


----------



## King Horse (Dec 20, 2012)

117-112 Quigg


----------



## Rooq (Jun 6, 2012)

7-5 quigg


----------



## BHAFC (Jun 6, 2013)

7-5 quigg


----------



## Ashedward (Jun 2, 2012)

7-5 Quigg


----------



## Sparky (Sep 21, 2013)

i want a replay of that kd, I think Salinas win round 12 quigg only landed 1 punch in round 12 i scored it 7-5 for Salinas


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

114-114
115-113
114-114

Draw


----------



## Ashedward (Jun 2, 2012)

Another Draw


----------



## Sparky (Sep 21, 2013)

Draw was fair


----------



## Ernest Shackleton (Jun 8, 2013)

Who did the one judge give it to?


----------



## Ari Gold Bawse (Jun 4, 2013)

it was a draw tbh


----------



## Pecsaetan (Jun 7, 2012)

Fair enough tbh


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

Quigg won. I don't care.


----------



## ero-sennin (May 25, 2013)

Like I said, it was a tough fight to score, but still got to feel for Quigg.


----------



## Peter Barlow (Jun 4, 2013)

Nice few bob for me, another robbery draw for Eddie. 
Another fake world champion. Pathetic for boxing.


----------



## cheekyvid (Jun 9, 2012)

wonder who the middle judge scored it for...? he didn't announce


----------



## Rooq (Jun 6, 2012)

majority draw...anyone bet on that outcome?


----------



## craigseventy (Jun 6, 2012)

craigseventy said:


> worth getting on that draw maybe.


:deal round 6, second one I've called recently and not bet on.


----------



## Flatulent_Bob (Nov 8, 2012)

Unlucky but no room to grumble too much.
Will they go again in Feb?


----------



## Ashedward (Jun 2, 2012)

These Matchroom draws :lol:


----------



## Scorpio78 (Jun 10, 2012)

Cuban threw that away


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

English Judging >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> Scottish Judging


----------



## BHAFC (Jun 6, 2013)

Mugsy said:


> Nice few bob for me, another robbery draw for Eddie.
> Another fake world champion. Pathetic for boxing.


robbery draw? :lol:


----------



## El Greeno (Jun 6, 2012)

Why has Quigg got the belt?


----------



## Rooq (Jun 6, 2012)

Ashedward said:


> These Matchroom draws :lol:


yeah...but unlike the other draws...this wasnt a robbery


----------



## Peter Barlow (Jun 4, 2013)

Why was Quigg champion going into the fight? What a farce. And Sky ommitting the regular belt part on screen. Laughable hes no more a World Champion than I am.

Rigos the world champion, fuck off Sky.


----------



## SniffMyBadger (Jul 18, 2012)

Quigg's got a right bent snoozle


----------



## kingkodi (Jun 20, 2012)

Thought Quigg nicked it but it was close. Quigg did the damage.


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

Why is Quigg's nose bent to the side?


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

Jim Watt had Quigg up by a round, said he couldn't complain whoever the judges gave it to as long as it was close. Fight gets called a draw, and now he's acting like some kind of tremendous anomaly has happened and that Quigg without question should've been given it.

:|

EDIT: And now Carl Froch believes he won because he has more points if you add up all the scores. Jeeeeez.


----------



## Earl-Hickey (Jul 26, 2012)

When's Joshua fighter


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

#NewAgeRobberies

Get the judges to score it a draw so it's not as bad as your fighter getting an undeserving win.

(Don't actually think Salinas was robbed).


----------



## Ashedward (Jun 2, 2012)

Mugsy said:


> Nice few bob for me, another robbery draw for Eddie.
> Another fake world champion. Pathetic for boxing.


Quiggs a dodgy beltholder for sure but the draw was a fair result no robbery.


----------



## ShaneTheSherriff (Jul 19, 2013)

Thought Quigg shaded it but only has himself to blame for the slow start. Guessing we will see a rematch and Quigg/Frampton gets even further away.


----------



## Sparky (Sep 21, 2013)

Froch talks Rubbish


----------



## wrimc (Jun 4, 2012)

Bit of a grey area that. Interim champion becomes the full champion if the fight is a draw?


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

Close fight. You can get a draw easy depending how you score some of the closer rounds in the first half of the fight.


----------



## LJGS (Jun 21, 2013)

It annoys me that they act as though it’s the real world title.


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

Lazarus said:


> English Judging >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> Scottish Judging


There is no difference. Both where a matchroom show.


----------



## tcw77 (Jul 26, 2013)

close fight, draw a fair result


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

LP said:


> Fucking system update





LuckyLuke said:


> There is no difference. Both where a matchroom show.


I know. I'm looking for some Scot responses. :lol:


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

wrimc said:


> Bit of a grey area that. Interim champion becomes the full champion if the fight is a draw?


Yeah.
Wasnt that supposed to be for the vacant regular belt?


----------



## Ari Gold Bawse (Jun 4, 2013)

apparently all judges gave quigg the last 5 rounds.

quigg deserved at least a draw imo


----------



## IvanDrago (Jul 26, 2013)

The obsession with Joshua is bizarre. They're hyping his debut up as if it's a world title shot. It's not that interesting ffs. Christ.


----------



## Eoghan (Jun 6, 2013)

wrimc said:


> Bit of a grey area that. Interim champion becomes the full champion if the fight is a draw?


He had been promoted to regular champion


----------



## Rooq (Jun 6, 2012)

wrimc said:


> Bit of a grey area that. Interim champion becomes the full champion if the fight is a draw?


no he got upgraded to regular champ a couple of weeks ago


----------



## Ashedward (Jun 2, 2012)

wrimc said:


> Bit of a grey area that. Interim champion becomes the full champion if the fight is a draw?


Thats the funny thing,if this was for the vacated Quigg wouldn`t have the belt.I was surprised they upgraded him


----------



## BHAFC (Jun 6, 2013)

she scrubs up well


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

Pabby said:


> And now Carl Froch believes he won because he has more points if you add up all the scores. Jeeeeez.


It's just maths m8.



wrimc said:


> Bit of a grey area that. Interim champion becomes the full champion if the fight is a draw?


Quigg was 'upgraded' to 'regular' champion before the fight. For some reason.


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

Allready comparing Joshua with Haye and Lennox. Talking about hype.:lol: He dindt even deserve a medal from the last olympics.


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

Doesn't look like there's more than 5000 there.


----------



## Flatulent_Bob (Nov 8, 2012)

They have a potential heavyweight hope, this is Sky why wouldn't they hype him.
You understand how TV works, don't you?


----------



## BHAFC (Jun 6, 2013)

does anyone feel that joshua is an amir khan waiting to happen?

I just have this feeling hes going to get stopped early on his in career by an unknown, similar to khan


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

So Rigo isnt the Champion anymore? And Quigg now has the full belt? Or what is this regular belt (the "real" one?)


----------



## Ashedward (Jun 2, 2012)

The judges was fair.I had it 7-5 Quigg but 6-6 is fine this is nothing like the Burns fight.


----------



## LJGS (Jun 21, 2013)

I was half expecting him to come out to Gold by Spandeu Ballet.


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

ESB general is generally in favour of Quigg


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

undefeated..


----------



## Ashedward (Jun 2, 2012)

Hearn said there was 6500 sold a few days ago so proberly more like 7000


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

BHAFC said:


> does anyone feel that joshua is an *amir khan* waiting to happen?
> 
> I just have this feeling hes going to get stopped early on his in career by an unknown, similar to khan


Why comparing him with Khan? Lets see if Joshua even becomes a world champion. Khan has wins over worldclass opponents. I dont understand why peole bring his name up when they talk about great amateurs failing in the pro game.


----------



## Rooq (Jun 6, 2012)

have they said how often they'll be getting Joshua fighting over the next year? hopefully, he'll be out every month but for some reason i cant see him slumming it at some of the smaller events/venues


----------



## Sparky (Sep 21, 2013)

for me quigg being champion the same as when Haye beat Valuev or when froch beat Kessler to become WBA champion


----------



## 084 (Jun 5, 2012)

114-114 a draw


----------



## LJGS (Jun 21, 2013)

“The future people’s champion”. Jesus....


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

lol @ the ref. first punch lands OVER!


----------



## Pecsaetan (Jun 7, 2012)

The future people's champion? What the fuck.


----------



## ShaneTheSherriff (Jul 19, 2013)

Fucking state of his opponent:lol:


----------



## BHAFC (Jun 6, 2013)

LuckyLuke said:


> Why comparing him with Khan? Lets see if Joshua even becomes a world champion. Khan has wins over worldclass opponents. I dont understand why peole bring his name up when they talk about great amateurs failing in the pro game.


if joshua got stopped early in his career it doesn't mean he would be a failure, i never said that i just have a feeling with all this hype its going to come crashing down, thats all.


----------



## Rooq (Jun 6, 2012)

Berliner said:


> So Rigo isnt the Champion anymore? And Quigg now has the full belt? Or what is this regular belt (the "real" one?)


the regular belt isnt the real one. its equivalent to being mandatory for the real belt but that fight doesnt have to happen for 18 months or so


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

stiff but strong!


----------



## rocky1 (Jan 6, 2013)

Quigg deserved that win I had him up by 2 points, Salinas seemed to have pretty much no inside game at all.


----------



## Flatulent_Bob (Nov 8, 2012)

Lets just see where it goes and enjoy the ride.


----------



## Pecsaetan (Jun 7, 2012)

Skinny legs.


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

is it me or is Josh slow??


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Bryn said:


> Excuse me?


Joking mate


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

That guy was a bum.


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

Tom Dallas would have sparked this guy.


----------



## Earl-Hickey (Jul 26, 2012)

The tall poppies are well and truly out in this thread


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

Look at that prick IJL try to bum Joshua. I bet he's saying "Pweeze let me wef the west of your fwights"


----------



## Peter Barlow (Jun 4, 2013)

This is embarrassing, my word. 

Look at his chav mates in the crowd. This country really has gone to the dogs.


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

very strong and potent jab, Anthony has natural brute strength. lol @ the kidulthood click..


----------



## BUMPY (Jul 26, 2012)

Horrible fat slags in the crowd.


----------



## BUMPY (Jul 26, 2012)

Mugsy said:


> This is embarrassing, my word.
> 
> Look at his chav mates in the crowd. This country really has gone to the dogs.


:rofl


----------



## El Greeno (Jun 6, 2012)

AJ still looks like a pretty raw talent - hopefully he gets some good learning fights and sparring before they step him up too quick.


----------



## Flatulent_Bob (Nov 8, 2012)

BUMPY said:


> Horrible fat slags in the crowd.


Indeed and a few attention seeking idiots on this thread.


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

Old school short shorts as well :lol:


----------



## BUMPY (Jul 26, 2012)

Flatulent_Bob said:


> Indeed and a few attention seeking idiots on this thread.


ye m8


----------



## Peter Barlow (Jun 4, 2013)

British boxing buzzing? He knocked over some bum you cunt. British boxing is in poor shape if this gets it buzzing.

The hype over this lump is already irritating me, also his false personality and nice guy act. Didnt this thug do time for drug dealing? Yes what a role model.


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

tbf as shit as that opponent was (what 8 fighters has he beaten ffs?) He looked pretty much as good as you could have hoped for in the circumstances.


----------



## tezel8764 (May 16, 2013)

That was more entertaining than Wlad-Povetkin. :rofl


----------



## Flatulent_Bob (Nov 8, 2012)

Quite a moral high horse you're on there Mugsy.


----------



## tcw77 (Jul 26, 2013)

good start to a pro career.


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

Mugsy said:


> British boxing buzzing? He knocked over some bum you cunt. British boxing is in poor shape if this gets it buzzing.
> 
> The hype over this lump is already irritating me, also his false personality and nice guy act. Didnt this thug do time for drug dealing? Yes what a role model.


Guy got caught with a bit of weed in a car he was in, hardly means he's a horrible guy, and he's hardly a lump, the guy's chiseled to fuck and an all round fantastic athlete, fair play the hype is over the top but doesn't mean you need to come out with this kind of bollocks


----------



## tezel8764 (May 16, 2013)

Unknown Poster said:


> Guy got caught with a bit of weed in a car he was in, hardly means he's a horrible guy, and he's hardly a lump, the guy's chiseled to fuck and an all round fantastic athlete, fair play the hype is over the top but doesn't mean you need to come out with this kind of bollocks


He's still mad about the Haye-Fury postponement.


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

a bit shitty they had him on this late. he fights on the kell brook card right?


----------



## Ashedward (Jun 2, 2012)

Unknown Poster said:


> tbf as shit as that opponent was (what 8 fighters has he beaten ffs?) He looked pretty much as good as you could have hoped for in the circumstances.


Yep you can`t ask for much more then that on a debut


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

cheers eddie.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Thought Quigg edged the fight 115-113. His fault he didn't get it though, he didn't start throwing more then 20 punches a round until the 7th. If he started quicker he would have won big.


----------



## Flatulent_Bob (Nov 8, 2012)

Mugsy has got a point, fighting a bum for a debut. That guy certainly isn't no Bela Gyongyosi.


----------



## tam83 (Aug 3, 2013)

Quigg fight being called a draw I can't really argue with. I think they really overrated Salinas's ability before the fight and this affected their game plan. To be honest Gallagher really should take most of the blame, telling Nelson earlier in the week that he expected Quigg to have to come from behind says it all. If you watched the interview after the fight Quigg wasn't even breathing heavily, I reckon he still had plenty in the tank. Gallagher should've instructed him to take the fight to him a good couple of rounds earlier, I heard Quigg saying he didn't want to be walking on to shots which is fair enough, but he could've applied some educated pressure. Salinas had no interest in fighting on the inside and when Quigg got there just covered up.

It's a shame for Quigg, he clearly could've won that fight, I'm just glad he didn't lose the decision as Salinas's antics throughout were pretty poor.


----------



## King Horse (Dec 20, 2012)

tam83 said:


> Quigg fight being called a draw I can't really argue with. I think they really overrated Salinas's ability before the fight and this affected their game plan. To be honest Gallagher really should take most of the blame, telling Nelson earlier in the week that he expected Quigg to have to come from behind says it all. If you watched the interview after the fight Quigg wasn't even breathing heavily, I reckon he still had plenty in the tank. Gallagher should've instructed him to take the fight to him a good couple of rounds earlier, I heard Quigg saying he didn't want to be walking on to shots which is fair enough, but he could've applied some educated pressure. Salinas had no interest in fighting on the inside and when Quigg got there just covered up.
> 
> It's a shame for Quigg, he clearly could've won that fight, I'm just glad he didn't lose the decision as Salinas's antics throughout were pretty poor.


:good


----------



## p.townend (May 17, 2013)

Fell asleep before the Quigg fight. I think it is the only one I have missed tonight. Joshua did what was expected,lot of pressure on him with the olympic gold already questions will he be Lennox or Audley which is annoying. Good start for him.

The fights in Russia went as expected,Povetkin tried hard and gave it a better go than a lot of guys have. The ref was garbage,Wlad was good but I thought he could have ended things early. He was content to stick with the jab and why not I suppose? It won him the fight yet again. 

Looking forward to the Cotto fight. Who else is on the show?


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

p.townend said:


> Fell asleep before the Quigg fight. I think it is the only one I have missed tonight. Joshua did what was expected,lot of pressure on him with the olympic gold already questions will he be Lennox or Audley which is annoying. Good start for him.
> 
> The fights in Russia went as expected,Povetkin tried hard and gave it a better go than a lot of guys have. The ref was garbage,Wlad was good but I thought he could have ended things early. He was content to stick with the jab and why not I suppose? It won him the fight yet again.
> 
> Looking forward to the Cotto fight. Who else is on the show?


Terrence Crawford.


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

Just got back in..

Tony Owen vs Danny Cassius Connor was a beautiful fight. All you can ask from a Southern Area title fight between two pals.

Tony Conquest aka Juan Manuel Marquez :lol:. What a warrior he was looking out of the fight by round two but found a way and boxed a beautiful fight. Camacho was good in opening two but once Conquest adapted he was left well behind.

:rofl Don Charles moonwalking before verdict was read out and then Camacho's reaction to verdict :lol:.

Glen Foot had a tough time with his fella. Nice work at times but also showed his flaws..

Selby's losing his value sadly. To many fights like that and he will get the Bellew treatment although not as bad but still fans will get wary of watching him. In his defence he's trying to get the KO but he seems to load up on every shot. Shows some sublime skill for a lot of it and clearly has a dig because of the reactions from Walsh who by round 3 went into survival mode IMO.

Don't think Selby had much of a warm up he was stretching through the intro's and looked uncomfortable and dry in opening round.

Scott Quigg........

Well i had him winning but i said during the fight you cannot allow rounds to go. Salinas jab was essentially controling the opening four rounds and allowed him to settle. Ok the atmosphere was awful tonight but Quigg didn't inspire the fans early on he didn't get them into fight and didn't feed off them when they did try to get him going.

I felt Salinas was vulnerable to the body he showed out often and he was hurt a few times and Quigg strung rounds to together to take it by a few but you play a dicey game when looking to ease into a fight against a sound technical fighter.

Maybe he was flat? i dunno but i think he was extremely average tonight bar some real glimpses of class in combination punching. I didn't see wherever it was a KD but if it was then he was a extremely lucky boy..

Joshua:


----------



## lost (Jun 9, 2013)

on nights like this I really get the feeling that maybe I'm doing too much to follow my sport. 8 hours into a marathon session, knowing you have another 2 or 3 hours to go while everyone else is out on the piss or in bed. Am I just mad?


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

...Christ, do people seriously think Quigg lost that fight?

Had it evens after the first half, he won the last 4. The fucking Cuban did nothing other than use his jab. On the inside, he was proper useless, and didn't do anything in the last 3 except piss around and give Quigg the rounds. Quigg could've stormed that fight or even stopped him if he'd try to get inside more rather than electing to box out of range. 

Least he won the title anyway, but did he fuck lose that fight or was it a draw. I can't even recall the Cuban landing anything that wasn't a jab.


----------



## Trippy (Jun 18, 2013)

I whacked £10 on the draw after two rounds at 18/1

Buzzing with that outcome. Probably fair too.


----------



## lost (Jun 9, 2013)

Flash Jab said:


> ...Christ, do people seriously think Quigg lost that fight?
> 
> Had it evens after the first half, he won the last 4. The fucking Cuban did nothing other than use his jab. On the inside, he was proper useless, and didn't do anything in the last 3 except piss around and give Quigg the rounds. Quigg could've stormed that fight or even stopped him if he'd try to get inside more rather than electing to box out of range.
> 
> Least he won the title anyway, but did he fuck lose that fight or was it a draw. I can't even recall the Cuban landing anything that wasn't a jab.


Maybe a bit harsh on the cuban. He gave Quigg a bit of a hard time at the start. Can't see him winning, but it was a close fight. Quigg was the better of the 2 but just didn't do enough to take some of the early ones. Bad tactics rather than not being good enough.


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

US card about to start..


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

lost said:


> Maybe a bit harsh on the cuban. He gave Quigg a bit of a hard time at the start. Can't see him winning, but it was a close fight. Quigg was the better of the 2 but just didn't do enough to take some of the early ones. Bad tactics rather than not being good enough.


I thought the Cuban was fucking shit and it was Quigg's fault that he didn't press the fight more. He had a very accurate jab... that's literally the only compliment I can give him. Was crap inside, complained all the time, his hooks weren't particularly good, didn't use the uppercut that much, no straight down the pipe, absolutely nothing but complaining. Quigg should've started stronger but even though he didn't, I still think he easily won that fight. Don't agree with a draw let alone a loss.

Suppose it's fair to say it's his own fault considering he started slow and tried to box the dude on the outside for way too long and wasn't even counter-punching, but I still don't agree the Cuban did enough for anyone to consider he won. Draw is bollocks too.

Bad tactics though, aye. I feel sorry for the dude though. He works so hard for a world title shot (and people can say whatever they want about him just being a belt holder, it is true but it's still his world title shot, it has meaning) and gets robbed of the opportunity of celebration and his first world title by this bollocks. Didn't even have his crowd behind him so the audience were pretty dead because it should've been in Manchester. Feel sorry for him tbh, didn't think he looked bad at all, just fought wrong for the first half.


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

thought that was afolabi for a second..lol. buzzed


----------



## lost (Jun 9, 2013)

Flash Jab said:


> I thought the Cuban was fucking shit and it was Quigg's fault that he didn't press the fight more. He had a very accurate jab... that's literally the only compliment I can give him. Was crap inside, complained all the time, his hooks weren't particularly good, didn't use the uppercut that much, no straight down the pipe, absolutely nothing but complaining. Quigg should've started stronger but even though he didn't, I still think he easily won that fight. Don't agree with a draw let alone a loss.
> 
> Suppose it's fair to say it's his own fault considering he started slow and tried to box the dude on the outside for way too long and wasn't even counter-punching, but I still don't agree the Cuban did enough for anyone to consider he won. Draw is bollocks too.
> 
> Bad tactics though, aye. I feel sorry for the dude though. He works so hard for a world title shot (and people can say whatever they want about him just being a belt holder, it is true but it's still his world title shot, it has meaning) and gets robbed of the opportunity of celebration and his first world title by this bollocks. Didn't even have his crowd behind him so the audience were pretty dead because it should've been in Manchester. Feel sorry for him tbh, didn't think he looked bad at all, just fought wrong for the first half.


Got to agree with you there really, apart from the cuban being shit. He did some good work early, even if it was mostly with the jab. So weird seeing a bad decision going against an englishman in england. Maybe I'm just trying too hard to not be bias.


----------



## King Horse (Dec 20, 2012)

Flash Jab said:


> ...Christ, do people seriously think Quigg lost that fight?
> 
> Had it evens after the first half, he won the last 4. The fucking Cuban did nothing other than use his jab. On the inside, he was proper useless, and didn't do anything in the last 3 except piss around and give Quigg the rounds. Quigg could've stormed that fight or even stopped him if he'd try to get inside more rather than electing to box out of range.
> 
> Least he won the title anyway, but did he fuck lose that fight or was it a draw. I can't even recall the Cuban landing anything that wasn't a jab.


I had Quigg winning clearly.

Salinas's jab wasn't even that good and his workrate was poor. Quigg was far, far too respectful of his exceedingly average Cuban opponent.


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

everybody sleeping>?


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

Jim Kelly said:


> everybody sleeping>?


Sleep?!?


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

this fight is bad!!


----------



## Scotty (Jun 6, 2012)

Howdy all


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

This fight is fucking brilliant. My only complaint is the commentary is "VELEZ, VELEZ, VELEZ". Both of them are putting on an amazing display and performance but this fight really shouldn't be bias.

Brilliant stuff from both guys, 'Dat Heart from 'Dat Nguyen.


----------



## Trippy (Jun 18, 2013)

How long before Cotto.


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

fight was top notch, entertainment. 
Crawford is next then cotto.


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

98-91, man. Fucking hell, what is wrong with this sport?


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

hahaha is that enzo calz??


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

Jim Kelly said:


> hahaha is that enzo calz??


Couldn't help shaking my head. :lol:

Good for him. Any work he can get nowadays is well earned tbh.


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

HAHA. He is funny!


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

Gonna really enjoy this Cotto fight tbh. Gotta appreciate that dude, he surely hasn't got that many fights left, and any big fights (especially at SMW) he'll probably be outmatched and beaten, possibly badly. So I'm hoping to see Cotto at his best one more time. True HOFer, awesome style, just good fun really.

edit: Lol what is going on. Fucking talking over Stone Cold's fight like that.


----------



## p.townend (May 17, 2013)

Thought that fight was much closer than the first judge had it. Good fight,both lads put on a good show.


----------



## Trippy (Jun 18, 2013)

Great stoppage. Ref timed it perfectly.


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

Crawford is a nightmare defense for Burns if he gets it.


----------



## Scotty (Jun 6, 2012)

If Ed Robinson is complaining about fighters bouncing, wait till he sees Klimov:yep


----------



## Michael (Jun 8, 2012)

Moore and Rhodes are absolutely shite pundits, bless them.


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

Sportofkings said:


> Moore and Rhodes are absolutely shite pundits, bless them.


I like Moore tbh. Rhodes is crap though. Half the time he's looking to the right side of the camera for some reason.


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

Moore looks like a white version of Guzman.


----------



## Royal-T-Bag (Jun 5, 2013)

how was Velez? i loved what i saw last time out but hbo replayed the shittiest hw fight ever instead of the velez vs dat bout


----------



## Scotty (Jun 6, 2012)

Be prepared to witness the almighty power of Klimov.:happy


----------



## p.townend (May 17, 2013)

Sportofkings said:


> Moore and Rhodes are absolutely shite pundits, bless them.


they look like they have been out on the beer and had a few hours sleep.


----------



## BoltonTerrier (Jun 12, 2013)

Quigg by at least 2. Shit decision...


----------



## Scotty (Jun 6, 2012)

Crawford needs to just march forward and he'll splatter Klimov. He has zero power and he'll just bounce and paw about all night.


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

Love how boring this fight is that the commentators have resorted to talking about Ricky Hatton. :lol:

Even the cameraman is bored.


----------



## Scotty (Jun 6, 2012)

A Shepherds crook should be yanking this pair right off the ring.


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

Crowd obviously happy this fight is almost over.

Just bring on Cotto already. Fucking hell. Have him clear the ring himself.


----------



## BoltonTerrier (Jun 12, 2013)

This is dire.......


----------



## Scotty (Jun 6, 2012)

Yeah Richie cause Klimov was really on top when Crawford was boxing orthodox...


----------



## p.townend (May 17, 2013)

Glad that is over. Almost fell asleep. Burns beats Crawford easily.


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

Cotto is not amused.


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

Oh look the little filipino guy.


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

Cotto pounding that ass.


----------



## p.townend (May 17, 2013)

Good win. Not really any sort of test for cotto but didn't expect it to be. Cotto just needed to get back in and show that he is still interested,he did that i think.


----------



## Scotty (Jun 6, 2012)

Delvin mangled. Some amount of shite being said in that Sky studio!


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

Scotty said:


> Delvin mangled. Some amount of shite being said in that Sky studio!


Rhodes couldn't even say his name.

K9 Brundige.


----------



## Guest (Oct 6, 2013)

LuckyLuke said:


> Allready comparing Joshua with Haye and Lennox. Talking about hype.:lol: He dindt even deserve a medal from the last olympics.


He got a Silver the the World Championships. So whats your point?


----------



## Guest (Oct 6, 2013)

LuckyLuke said:


> That guy was a bum.


better than anybody Hughie Fury and David Price faced in there first 10 fights.


----------



## Guest (Oct 6, 2013)

Mugsy said:


> British boxing buzzing? He knocked over some bum you cunt. British boxing is in poor shape if this gets it buzzing.
> 
> The hype over this lump is already irritating me, also his false personality and nice guy act. Didnt this thug do time for drug dealing? Yes what a role model.


Small time weed dealer turns his life around and becomes Olympic Champion and turns pro to make a great life for himself. Sounds like a role model to me.


----------



## Guest (Oct 6, 2013)

Unknown Poster said:


> tbf as shit as that opponent was (what 8 fighters has he beaten ffs?) He looked pretty much as good as you could have hoped for in the circumstances.


better than anyone Hughie Fury and Price faced in there first 10 fights.


----------



## Guest (Oct 6, 2013)

I had Quigg winning 115-114 could see an argument either way. Not a real world champion blah blah Quigg proved himself to be a top 10 SBW tonight.


----------



## Guest (Oct 6, 2013)

PaulieMc said:


> Hope Stone Cold Steve Austin's music hits and he comes down and fucking wastes Wladimir with a Stone Cold Stunner. Klitschko's style of fighting is an embarrassment, never watching him again after this.


I take back anything bad I have ever said to you Paulie. Top 5 post I have read in my ESB/CHB history.


----------



## Guest (Oct 6, 2013)

Mitchell looked decent. Not a great opponent but proved he is ready for the decent group we have at domestic level. Mitchell is a lovley fighter to watch, some of the stuff he does is world class. the way he puts his combinations and single shots together, the way he mixes it up from head to body, his footwork, the way he can defend and attack at the same time. Theres fighters in the top 20 P4P that can't do some of the stuff Mitchell does. For some reason though he is just a complete fuck up. I think the biggest issue is that he is not a Lightweight but he has fucked his body to much to get down to Super Featherweight.

Selby didn't look great I think they under estimated Walsh. Still think he can win a world title. Walsh did well, would like to see him v Galahad at 122.

Klitscko is a dick head and shit to watch. Glad more are on board with this.


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

robpalmer135 said:


> better than anyone Hughie Fury and Price faced in there first 10 fights.


Really?
That guy was a bum. No better then the usual pro debut fight. God knows if he even beat these 8 fighters in italy.


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

robpalmer135 said:


> better than anybody Hughie Fury and *David Price faced in there first 10 fights*.


That would take some doing to be worse. Price's early fights are some of the softest matchmaking I've seen for an Olympic boxer in his late 20s.


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

Ernest Shackleton said:


> I've just watched bits of the SELBY fight after the Wlad fight and the question I am asking is what would happen if Lee SELBY fought Azumah Nelson?


Yeah.

Bit early for Eddie to start throwing such head to heads around wasn't it.


----------



## craigseventy (Jun 6, 2012)

so nobody stayed up for cotto then? great rbr


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

It was only Delvin Rodriguez but that was old school Cotto last night, vicious body shots.


----------



## Ashedward (Jun 2, 2012)

dftaylor said:


> That would take some doing to be worse. Price's early fights are some of the softest matchmaking I've seen for an Olympic boxer in his late 20s.


Yep,those Latvians must of given birth by now


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

robpalmer135 said:


> He got a Silver the the World Championships. So whats your point?


And probably deserved Gold.



robpalmer135 said:


> I had Quigg winning 115-114 could see an argument either way. Not a real world champion blah blah Quigg proved himself to be a top 10 SBW tonight.


Quigg talked the most sense from anyone in the boxing world about the belt in his iFilm interview a few weeks ago. He basically conceded that it isn't a real belt but said that it's a good fight at world level and should be seen as such.


----------



## craigseventy (Jun 6, 2012)

He said he wouldn't touch the belt until he had earned it.

Fuck sake that cotto link is down.


----------



## tezel8764 (May 16, 2013)

:lol: Story of the fight.


----------



## PaulieMc (Jun 6, 2013)

robpalmer135 said:


> I take back anything bad I have ever said to you Paulie. Top 5 post I have read in my ESB/CHB history.


How on Earth is he allowed to get away with shite like that? He practically turned it into an MMA match, it looked like he was trying to shag Povetkin with all the cuddling.

Wladimir Klitschko is not a role model to younger fighters, he's not a champion who deserves respect and he's not a person people should look up too. He's a disgrace, he's chicken-hearted and gutless. The stuff he does and gets away with, he would have been disqualified 10 times over had last night's fight been anywhere but Eastern Europe. He does all this stuff because he knows if he fights cleanly and lets a fighter get on the inside then he'll get knocked flat on his arse, just like he was against Lamon Brewster and Samuel Peter. He's cowardly as far as I'm concerned.

The day he fucks off and retires will be a glorious one for the sport of boxing, hopefully then we can have our heavyweight division back and the sport can move on. The history books should remember Wladimir Klitschko as a fighter who destroyed the division and flat-out cheated to beat his opponents. If in 30 years no one remembers his name I'll be very happy because a person like him deserves to be forgotten for what he's done to the sport we all love.


----------



## smoggy7188 (May 28, 2013)

who was the judge who gave it 98-91 to velez on the cotto undercard? that is a disgraceful score.


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

PaulieMc said:


> How on Earth is he allowed to get away with shite like that? He practically turned it into an MMA match, it looked like he was trying to shag Povetkin with all the cuddling.
> 
> Wladimir Klitschko is not a role model to younger fighters, *he's not a champion who deserves respect and he's not a person people should look up too. He's a disgrace, he's chicken-hearted and gutless. The stuff he does and gets away with, he would have been disqualified 10 times over had last night's fight been anywhere but Eastern Europe. *He does all this stuff because he knows if he fights cleanly and lets a fighter get on the inside then he'll get knocked flat on his arse, just like he was against Lamon Brewster and Samuel Peter. He's cowardly as far as I'm concerned.
> 
> The day he fucks off and retires will be a glorious one for the sport of boxing, hopefully then we can have our heavyweight division back and the sport can move on. The history books should remember Wladimir Klitschko as a fighter who destroyed the division and flat-out cheated to beat his opponents. If in 30 years no one remembers his name I'll be very happy because a person like him deserves to be forgotten for what he's done to the sport we all love.


This rates as one of the worst posts I've ever read.


----------



## PaulieMc (Jun 6, 2013)

dftaylor said:


> This rates as one of the worst posts I've ever read.


Good, knowing you disagree tells me that it's right.


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

PaulieMc said:


> Good, knowing you disagree tells me that it's right.


Wow, that was a great response. Give me another.

Paulie, if you honestly think Wlad is a terrible role model, despite fighting everyone at heavyweight who was there in the last ten years, who's never turned up out of shape, who draws huge audiences, and hasn't been done for beating his partners, dealing drugs or getting in brawls outside of the ring, then you really need to reassess your priorities.

I'm not a fan of Wlad's style, but your post is just retarded. Fact.


----------



## smoggy7188 (May 28, 2013)

Role model wise both klits are up there.


----------



## Guest (Oct 6, 2013)

LuckyLuke said:


> Really?
> That guy was a bum. No better then the usual pro debut fight. God knows if he even beat these 8 fighters in italy.





dftaylor said:


> That would take some doing to be worse. Price's early fights are some of the softest matchmaking I've seen for an Olympic boxer in his late 20s.


Fury and Prices opponents have been on the same level as the guys Leo has been beating.


----------



## Guest (Oct 6, 2013)

PaulieMc said:


> How on Earth is he allowed to get away with shite like that? He practically turned it into an MMA match, it looked like he was trying to shag Povetkin with all the cuddling.
> 
> Wladimir Klitschko is not a role model to younger fighters, he's not a champion who deserves respect and he's not a person people should look up too. He's a disgrace, he's chicken-hearted and gutless. The stuff he does and gets away with, he would have been disqualified 10 times over had last night's fight been anywhere but Eastern Europe. He does all this stuff because he knows if he fights cleanly and lets a fighter get on the inside then he'll get knocked flat on his arse, just like he was against Lamon Brewster and Samuel Peter. He's cowardly as far as I'm concerned.
> 
> The day he fucks off and retires will be a glorious one for the sport of boxing, hopefully then we can have our heavyweight division back and the sport can move on. The history books should remember Wladimir Klitschko as a fighter who destroyed the division and flat-out cheated to beat his opponents. If in 30 years no one remembers his name I'll be very happy because a person like him deserves to be forgotten for what he's done to the sport we all love.


Agree. i stole ypur comment for my facebook status. was to good mate. quality stuff.


----------



## Guest (Oct 6, 2013)

dftaylor said:


> Wow, that was a great response. Give me another.
> 
> Paulie, if you honestly think Wlad is a terrible role model, despite fighting everyone at heavyweight who was there in the last ten years, who's never turned up out of shape, who draws huge audiences, and hasn't been done for beating his partners, dealing drugs or getting in brawls outside of the ring, then you really need to reassess your priorities.
> 
> I'm not a fan of Wlad's style, but your post is just retarded. Fact.


How can you be critical of Paulies post when you havent even read it properly. he is saying Wlad isnt a role model to young boxers in terms of forming a fighting style. as in when you here people say "David Price should fight like Wlad"


----------



## PaulieMc (Jun 6, 2013)

dftaylor said:


> Wow, that was a great response. Give me another.
> 
> Paulie, if you honestly think Wlad is a terrible role model, despite fighting everyone at heavyweight who was there in the last ten years, who's never turned up out of shape, who draws huge audiences, and hasn't been done for beating his partners, dealing drugs or getting in brawls outside of the ring, then you really need to reassess your priorities.
> 
> I'm not a fan of Wlad's style, but your post is just retarded. Fact.


It's retarded to not respect a guy who flat-out cheats and embarrasses the sport? He's a cunt who doesn't fight, he just wrestles and leans all over his opponents. A 181 clinches there were in that "fight" last night. Jesus Christ, that number is just mind-boggling when you think about. It's not allowed, he doesn't fight fairly. If he wants to cuddle opponents so much he should go try MMA. All the stuff outside the ring as well, let's not even go there.

He's ruined the heavyweight division and boxing will be a much better sport when he's gone. That's a fact. And if anyone disagrees with that then they're the retarded ones.


----------



## Guest (Oct 6, 2013)

pauliemc said:


> it's retarded to not respect a guy who flat-out cheats and embarrasses the sport? He's a cunt who doesn't fight, he just wrestles and leans all over his opponents. A 181 clinches there were in that "fight" last night. Jesus christ, that number is just mind-boggling when you think about. It's not allowed, he doesn't fight fairly. If he wants to cuddle opponents so much he should go try mma. All the stuff outside the ring as well, let's not even go there.
> 
> He's ruined the heavyweight division and boxing will be a much better sport when he's gone. That's a fact. And if anyone disagrees with that then they're the retarded ones.


and thats the bottom line.....


----------



## PaulieMc (Jun 6, 2013)

robpalmer135 said:


> and thats the bottom line.....


----------

